# Uroplectes vittatus



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful small creatures...


----------



## rixi (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Eric,

Looking on pics and small "stones" next to scorpions they must be small 
what is a sise of an aduld ?

rx


----------



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Rixi,
Yes they're 2nd instars, I think adults are 3-4cm max.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Australis (Nov 6, 2006)

Its gorgeous...

Any for sale ?


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are pretty... wow, does the black on the 5th metamosa infer it's a little hot?   We're did you get those beauties?


----------



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

Australis said:


> Its gorgeous... Any for sale ?


Nope  




EAD063 said:


> Those are pretty... wow, does the black on the 5th metamosa infer it's a little hot?   We're did you get those beauties?


No, Uroplectes is not a dangerous genus. And I got it from a friend


----------



## SOAD (Nov 6, 2006)

VERY NICE ERIC!How many did you get?


----------



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

SOAD said:


> VERY NICE ERIC!How many did you get?


five, hope they're robust enough to all five reach the adult instar.


----------



## RodG (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful scorpions, thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## Nikos (Nov 6, 2006)

amazingly clear photos Eric! Nice looking scorps too!


----------



## SOAD (Nov 6, 2006)

Eric what camera do you use?


----------



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,
I use a Canon 350D (Digital Rebel in US I think) with a 200mm macro lens.
Cheers
Eric


----------

